# Williams Ceramic coating, any good?



## vxrcymru (May 9, 2009)

It's been suggested that I try Williams Ceramic coating on my flat black car and that I can put a wax on it. Supposed to last 5 years. 

Any experience of the Williams?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Isn't that just Gtechniq? Or am I getting my F1 teams mixed up?


----------



## vxrcymru (May 9, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> Isn't that just Gtechniq? Or am I getting my F1 teams mixed up?


No idea, the detailer said Williams..


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Interested to know this as I was given this stuff off someone who would never use it. Products seem standard tbh. Not tried the coating. 

You have to be accredited by williams apparently. This BMW dealer who said they applied it to two cars had not even touched the cars when i got my hands on them, i'm glad they never paid extra for it.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

its the same stuff as the reno one


----------



## vxrcymru (May 9, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> its the same stuff as the reno one


Cheers, so is Reno/Williams any good?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

not used it.


----------



## vxrcymru (May 9, 2009)

Guess its not a popular one..


----------



## raj (Jan 10, 2008)

It is the same as the Renault one - Ixtar G3 glass coating. 

It does not last very long, definitely not the 5 years as quotes, standard way to apply the as most coatings


----------



## vxrcymru (May 9, 2009)

raj said:


> It is the same as the Renault one - Ixtar G3 glass coating.
> 
> It does not last very long, definitely not the 5 years as quotes, standard way to apply the as most coatings


Thanks, we shall see given I've just had 2 coats put on the car. Looks/feels very smooth just like a wax.


----------

